# OFK's Weigh 2 Tenacious aka "Loca"



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Andy Im sorry it took so long, but once she got used to the house, she was everywhere! LOL I'll try and get some more on here... we'll make it the Loca thread 










*IS THAT A RODENT?! *









*
HEY THATS NOT HER COLLAR!!!
*









*FINALLY GETTIN TIRED...*










*ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ*


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im glad to see she made it nice and healthy!! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesomeness, she is gorgeous. For some reason Shogun seems to be the smallest of the pack, everyones else's pups seem a lot bigger...maybe its just my imagination.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

NO he was the smaller guy!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Good, i wanted the smallest one, cuz i dont think i can fit two large crates in my car lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

LOL you cant and I have seen your car!!!

Loca is looking good. Im glad to see the ride didnt slow her down any!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> LOL you cant and I have seen your car!!!
> 
> Loca is looking good. Im glad to see the ride didnt slow her down any!


only for like 20 minutes


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good looking pup o.z and ofk.............can wait to see her in a few months


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> good looking pup o.z and ofk.............can wait to see her in a few months


thank you!

i know i cant wait to have a full day with her!

she's so sharp i can tell basic obedience will be nothing...

ive been saying watch me like 20 times and shes started looking when i said it


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Awesomeness, she is gorgeous. For some reason Shogun seems to be the smallest of the pack, everyones else's pups seem a lot bigger...maybe its just my imagination.


she is a big vuluptious little girl... if that don't contradict itself :hammer:

and her ears... awwwwww


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lookin good!!! That pup sure is perdy!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thank you!
> 
> i know i cant wait to have a full day with her!
> 
> ...


nice..it took buster a full 3 days to do that.....i think he is slow:hammer:


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

How many times you had to clean the carpet today? lol

Shogun pooped on Czars bed today...that runt!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> How many times you had to clean the carpet today? lol
> 
> Shogun pooped on Czars bed today...that runt!!!!!


3 times... but i got her outside TWICE already...

but i cheated, we use a pee post... and it just attracts all the k9s to it to pee.. LMAO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> lookin good!!! That pup sure is perdy!


thank you! im lovin the puppy breath too!!

and her snoring lol little porker snuggled up in her crate right now


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> 3 times... but i got her outside TWICE already...
> 
> but i cheated, we use a pee post... and it just attracts all the k9s to it to pee.. LMAO


Cheater!...i have to watch him every dang second....anytime he squats to any reason...i am picking him up lol.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thats the part im not into is the puppy breath. Dozer is crashed out in his crate too. he dosn't snore though. thank goodness.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> thank you! im lovin the puppy breath too!!
> 
> and her snoring lol little porker snuggled up in her crate right now


:rofl:love it while you can .you know they grow up fast


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Thats the part im not into is the puppy breath. Dozer is crashed out in his crate too. he dosn't snore though. thank goodness.


she dont realy snore its just how she's curled up... but she DOES sleep like a brick!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> :rofl:love it while you can .you *know* they grow up fast


dont remind me...  lol jk she's tiny, but itll be a blast to watch her grow


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> she dont realy snore its just how she's curled up... but she DOES sleep like a brick!


Yeah they are great! dozer already sits and lays down he is smart as a whip! i think the chicken skinn helps


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*hehehe i slapped a collar on her she wont stop itching LOL*






tug tug tug... couldnt find the tiny rope (its SOMEWHERE) but this had to do... besides it matches her determination!... this was her when she first started getting tired


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Same thing with Shogun, as soon i put his collar on, he wont stop itching it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Leon said:


> Same thing with Shogun, as soon i put his collar on, he wont stop itching it.


Chino was just like that, took bout a week, then he gave up.... :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

haha.....i miss when buster and lil mama where that size......it was so much fun.......cool vid...........but take lots of pics...............i got a folder for both my pups starting from the day they came home...........keep up the good work o.z........i know she is in good hands


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww you got yourself a baby girl to spoil!!! Pink EVERYTHING!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Sweet, I love the VIDEO!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute puppy!

I couldn't see the picts well so I fixed them into black and whites and framed them for you. They came out pretty good considering I don't have a good program to work with LOL.

Here ya go, just right click to save them to your pc.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Oz, she is wayyyyyyy toooooooo cute  I can't wait to see mroe pics and I like the above pic of jaime and Loca


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww Loca is so cute!! Man it is gonna be fun watching these guys grow up.


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

hey she's a cuteyyy, i can't wait to see more pics


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY! you finally got her! I finally get to take pics of gunnar today. going to my foster dads to do laundry and im gonna use his camera...i hate using the built in web cam to take pics of the dogs! ne ways your gonna have your hands full! i know gunnar keeps me on my toes while he is awake!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Leon said:


> Good, i wanted the smallest one, cuz i dont think i can fit two large crates in my car lol


i was thinken the blue brindles looked bigger then gunnar. i thought gunnar might have been the smallest one.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

1dog said:


> hey she's a cuteyyy, i can't wait to see more pics


i'll try and take some tonight, I'm at work with her and introducing her to HER new tug toy, and her wubba kong. showin her around the mattress store, and she's really taking to her new leash..

I'll post pics soon guys I promise I just have my hands full here


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> YAY! you finally got her! I finally get to take pics of gunnar today. going to my foster dads to do laundry and im gonna use his camera...i hate using the built in web cam to take pics of the dogs! ne ways your gonna have your hands full! i know gunnar keeps me on my toes while he is awake!


yeah!

in norman, they had trick or treating a night early because the OU kansas state game is tonight and so tonights gonna be all about crazy OU kids partying on Halloween.... (last year was NUTS!)

we sat outside with chino in his dinosaur/dragon costume giving candy out and chino was so good, then about an hour and a half later the van pulled up and I got up, knowing it was Loca!

yes she's already all over the place. she nips pretty darn hard too! LOL but we're workin on that, i brought plenty of stuff to keep her occupied


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

My dad absolutely loves her. He is a sucker for puppies. LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> My dad absolutely loves her. He is a sucker for puppies. LOL


some customers saw them LOL


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> some customers saw them LOL


You should tell him that he is the owner so he is allowed to sleep on the job. LOL!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww
yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL the bed bug picture is very cute!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL the bed bug picture is very cute!


lol thanks i took that with my cell at work...

if anyone's gonna spoil her rotten it's jaimes dad :rofl:


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

She is to freakn cute loll ... cant wait to see her grow up!


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol thanks i took that with my cell at work...
> 
> if anyone's gonna spoil her rotten it's jaimes dad :rofl:


I know!!! He see a puppy and get all goo goo eyed! My dad = :love2: LOL!

He told me that we better bring them to visit right away!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats a great picture. Im glad she is fitting in!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*this makes me miss chino at this age....*










at the store all worn out!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh her ears look perfect!!
are you going to keep them?


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> oh her ears look perfect!!
> are you going to keep them?


We were just talking about her ears this morning. I think that they are goregous. Are we are going to keep them natural?

Oz? LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> oh her ears look *perfect*!!
> are you going to keep them?


that's my feelings exactly me and jaime havent talked about it formally, but i believe we're keeping the ears.. perfect little ears!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL you guys crack me up
if they stay like that, i'd totally keep em!
i like my girls more natural anyways


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOL you guys crack me up
> if they stay like that, i'd totally keep em!
> *i like my girls more natural anyways*


that reminds me of that without a paddle movie...

the nature girls... LMAO

and if they start to look funny, we'll just tape em so they go back... I am hoping they stay JUST like they are.......


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOL you guys crack me up
> if they stay like that, i'd totally keep em!
> i like my girls more natural anyways


LOL We are dorks.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

totally dorks, but it's entitled, you have a new puppy!!!!!!!

i totally thought of that movie also, oz, but i didn't wanna ruin it bahahaha.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> LOL We are dorks.


hey woman maybe you, im too SUAAAVE LOL jk :hammer::roll:


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> hey woman maybe you, im too SUAAAVE LOL jk :hammer::roll:


The only suuuaavveee you got is the stuff you put in your hair!! LOL! 

JK <3


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> The only suuuaavveee you got is the stuff you put in your hair!! LOL!
> 
> JK <3


whatever!
loca does not approve because we went off topic LOL :rofl:

but i have to get this one in:


----------



## StaffyMama (Apr 13, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> whatever!
> loca does not approve because we went off topic LOL :rofl:


LOL!

I think it is really cute how our puppies are going to have similar markings. They look like twinkies....kinda.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

StaffyMama said:


> LOL!
> 
> I think it is really cute how our puppies are going to have similar markings. They look like twinkies....kinda.


Yeah theyre pretty close but remember we decided chino's pattern is like a shirt? hers is like a jumpsuit LOL


----------

